# A Thread of Rhyme!



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe some will get a kick out of this. Take this thread wherever your creative mind leads you. 


A Thread of Rhyme
To pass the time
Where PB brothers say

Their thoughts of Peter
And Paul in meter
And scriptures of the day

Those bathed in Seuss
And Mother Goose
Who think in four's and two's

Add here your rhyme
Yet set to time
And say whate'er you choose!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

Good idea Charles. I'll move mine from another thread where the discussion turned to those who suffer from an over exposure to Dr. Seuss, or Seuss Abuse.



> I'm not saying it's a bad thing. For example, wouldn't you love to read The Institutes as a Seussian rhyme. Those of us who have suffered Seuss abuse would be uniquely able to translate the text. For example:
> 
> The original:
> Our wisdom, in so far as it ought to be deemed true and solid Wisdom, consists almost entirely of two parts: the knowledge of God and of ourselves. But as these are connected together by many ties, it is not easy to determine which of the two precedes and gives birth to the other.
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought Charles and I had a great idea. I want to see more classic texts put to rhyme. Come on you wordsmiths, take a shot.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

*Fleas*

Adam had 'em.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 12, 2009)

Charlie decided to make a thread
But soon it was put to bed

By not a moderator few
Who decided there was nothing new

In his posts
Where he would boast

About his writing talent 
Which many found was none too gallant


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL to Dan I said
As this thread was laid to bed
It may awake in morning new
When Manley Beasley rises too!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

Candy is dandy,
But liquor is quicker.

See a pattern?....

i.r.schoen


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roses are red,
Sugar is sweet,
Some poems rhyme,
This one doesn't.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 13, 2009)

There once was a lass from Nantucket
She chose to read Williams and Puckett

This led her see that man is so free 
Until she read Calvin, Johnny.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 13, 2009)

Charles started a thread,
"Make us some rhymes!" he said,
We tried this and that,
but most just fell flat,
So now we'll do prose instead.

Theognome


----------



## Poimen (Feb 13, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> LOL to *Dan* I said
> As this thread was laid to bed
> It may awake in morning new
> When Manley Beasley rises too!



My name is Daniel, out I call
Please don't call me Dan, I will bawl

For though I bear no grudge
Against any earthly judge

My full name is important you see
Because it reminds both you and me

That above all others
Our God is bothered

By the sins of mankind
And will recompense each in time

For no judge of temporary decision
Whom sadly are often in derision

Would I ever be named
And who my parents would blame

For their wisdom was to desire
A son who would aspire

To live in creed and action
And of no earthly faction

But before His God and Judge with confidence
For it was not by effort or mere penance

That this poor sinner
Would be the winner

Over sin and death and hell
Indeed he is just and right and well

By the finished atoning work
Of one who would not shirk

His vowed and performed obedience
To clear this poor soul's daily maleficence

So that I may stand before that Judge
And He will not ever grudge

To give to me my just desserts
Always the good, nothing for my hurt

Thus I beg your pardon, ladies and men
Otherwise I will have to say all of this again

Yes I will shout my proper name to the rafters
Indeed I can do no less for I am, after all, a pastor


----------



## tdowns (Feb 13, 2009)

*Soon...*

It's sure no fun,
in Cali with no sun,

Too dirty to surf,
no soccer...wet turf,

So I'll sit here and read,
what comes of this seed,

To see what art flowers,
as we near the dusk hours,

So after my evening bite
I can peruse them all with a pint.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 13, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> Maybe some will get a kick out of this. Take this thread wherever your creative mind leads you.
> 
> 
> A Thread of Rhyme
> ...




To you who seek the words of brothers, 
let me remind, you come from mothers.

If a sister has a rhyme to thread,
of the Lord, risen from the dead,

Of Peter, Paul, or Magdalene
and not some star on a magazine

then let her write and share some wit--
for this, we see, is no pulpit!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 13, 2009)

he beholds said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe some will get a kick out of this. Take this thread wherever your creative mind leads you.
> ...



 Permission granted.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 13, 2009)

he beholds said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe some will get a kick out of this. Take this thread wherever your creative mind leads you.
> ...




Dear Sister, writing words so true
I take a moment and say to you

Keep writing the truth, you're up to the task
Just remember don't speak from the sacred desk. 

*****

But, wait a light now shineth down
Glowing radiance being cast all around

Giving 'lumination to darkness deep
As a babe lies bundled fast asleep

A godly man stands closely by 
Shielding this child not of his thigh

Remembering the night when Gabriel bright
Pronounced his betrothed would bring this light

So woman stand tall, remember well
The Saviour who brought your soul from hell

Write well the words that you would say
Spread well the Gospel 'till judgment Day.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 13, 2009)

While reading the Westminster Confession,
I noticed it made no concession,
For Bishops, Popes
And other such dopes
Requiring elders instead in a session.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Feb 13, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > moral necessity said:
> ...




Did you really write that yourself???? It is really, really good!


----------

